# LSU: Are you serious?



## steeleagle (Jun 18, 2012)

You put on a ring that you are #2?  Are you guys seriously ok with this?  I have a prize for the best homer spin that is applied to this thread.

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/06/17/lsus-championship-rings-celebrate-second-place/


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 18, 2012)

Bwahhhhhaaaahhhaa. Too funny. I guess they are buying into the little league point that every kid deserves a trophy....Just wondering if it had 21-Zereaux on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

That is soooo Georgia Techish of them...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

They should've stuck with SEC Champion rings.

This is silly, but not as pathetic as GT getting rings for winning 1 game against UGA.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

The picture associated with this story does show a thuggish clothes-line tackle by a sorry Tide player on a defenseless return man, though.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 18, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> The picture associated with this story does show a thuggish clothes-line tackle by a sorry Tide player on a defenseless return man, though.



 He learned that technique the hard way from HB.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 18, 2012)

Classic....And some of the comments are priceless. "No points for second place". "The plaque for the alternates is in the ladies room". And then you have, there are two zero's in 21-00.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Classic....And some of the comments are priceless. "No points for second place". "The plaque for the alternates is in the ladies room".



That one was classic.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 18, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> That one was classic.



Top Gun quote


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 18, 2012)

I wonder if the other side of the ring says #1 in the SEC.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> I wonder if the other side of the ring says #1 in the SEC.



UT players and fans will wonder what that looks like on a ring for a LOOOOOOONNNNNGGGG time.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 18, 2012)

No comment


----------



## alphachief (Jun 18, 2012)

What was it that Ricky Bobby's daddy said..."runner up is first loser"?????


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 18, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> UT players and fans will wonder what that looks like on a ring for a LOOOOOOONNNNNGGGG time.



and what does that have to do with what I said? The post had nothing to do with LSU or LSU fans, it was for the ones trying to get a laugh out of the OP. Mainly for Alabama fans who think Alabama accomplished something thru pollsters and not on the field.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 18, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> I wonder if the other side of the ring says #1 in the SEC.



I think it has a pic of Saban on the other side with a caption under it saying "you mad Bro".


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> and what does that have to do with what I said? The post had nothing to do with LSU or LSU fans, it was for the ones trying to get a laugh out of the OP. Mainly for Alabama fans who think Alabama accomplished something thru pollsters and not on the field.




Calm down.  Just poking fun at the UT fan jumping in the post.

Guess you would have understood it I had added this .


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

David Mills said:


> No comment




DM is speechless.  

Write this date down!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 18, 2012)

So can Carolina fans expect retractions from LSU fans making fun of our 11 win rings?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 18, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> and what does that have to do with what I said? The post had nothing to do with LSU or LSU fans, it was for the ones trying to get a laugh out of the OP. Mainly for Alabama fans who think Alabama accomplished something thru pollsters and not on the field.



Oh they accomplished alot on the field that beautiful night in January. Did you miss it?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 18, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> So can Carolina fans expect retractions from LSU fans making fun of our 11 win rings?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> So can Carolina fans expect retractions from LSU fans making fun of our 11 win rings?



No.

At least get to the SEC Championship game and your program will be relevant enough for its fans to be listened to.  Until then, any ring deserves ridicule.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 18, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> No.
> 
> At least get to the SEC Championship game and your program will be relevant enough for its fans to be listened to.  Until then, any ring deserves ridicule.



That comment has a nice ring to it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 18, 2012)

This will get very ugly before it is over...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 18, 2012)

FSU rings>>>>>>LSU's, and it isn't even close.


----------



## riprap (Jun 18, 2012)

LSU should just proclaim themselves NC's like bama use to.


----------



## steeleagle (Jun 19, 2012)

Where is the input from the LSU faithful?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 19, 2012)

steeleagle said:


> Where is the input from the LSU faithful?




Perhaps you missed my posts in this thread????????


----------



## steeleagle (Jun 19, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Perhaps you missed my posts in this thread????????



I did.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 19, 2012)

If you ain't first, you're last.


----------



## steeleagle (Jun 19, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you ain't first, you're last.



Unless you are college football team, apparently.  How did we get to a point that we are now celebrating non-championships.  

As a Georgia Southern fan, one of the things I appreciate is that we only display national championships in our stadium.  You will not see any reference to "runner-up" or conference champions.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 19, 2012)

#2 

21-0

Laissez les bons temps rouler 

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 20, 2012)

riprap said:


> LSU should just proclaim themselves NC's like bama use to.




Uhhhhh, Bama never did,,,,,,,,,, FACT.

Bama was proclaimed champs by various polls,,,,,,, FACT.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hah!  Had to go back and re-read it again... 

#2, really...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 20, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Uhhhhh, Bama never did,,,,,,,,,, FACT.
> 
> Bama was proclaimed champs by various polls,,,,,,, FACT.




LSU finished ranked #1 in the Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures poll.......................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> LSU finished ranked #1 in the Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures poll.......................



I don't care what anyone says, you have to respect a man that has his priorities in order..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 26, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> LSU finished ranked #1 in the Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures poll.......................



OK, you can have that one.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 26, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Uhhhhh, Bama never did,,,,,,,,,, FACT.
> 
> Bama was proclaimed champs by various polls,,,,,,, FACT.



Different thread for this...


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 26, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Different thread for this...



how come that dog is brown?...you gonna change your moniker now?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 26, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Different thread for this...



I didn't bring it up


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 26, 2012)

alphachief said:


> What was it that Ricky Bobby's daddy said..."runner up is first loser"?????



If you ain't first, you're last.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> how come that dog is brown?...you gonna change your moniker now?



No got a good bloodline in this pup. Truthfully haven't had a yellow in about 3 seasons ,but it's my name on many sites so it will stay.   

P.S. David I no you didn't start it but it has been beat to death here ( me included)


----------



## BBowman (Jul 22, 2012)

Too bad that ring didn't have a 50yd line on it.  That way the players would have something to shoot for the next time they play Bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I didn't bring it up



How come you spanking Les?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> How come you spanking Les?



He been a baaaaad boy.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Dumb move by whoever decided to put that on the ring. 

Perhaps they were trying to recognize the best record in college football at 13-1 and the #2 ranking. IDK...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

An explanation to the No.2 rings 

LSU's Les Miles goads teams with No. 2 rings
http://www.shreveporttimes.com/article/20120804/SPORTS0202/120804011/


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 5, 2012)

Wonder how long it took him to come up with that explanation. Sounds to me like he is taking one for the team to cover up the humiliation and embarrassment that they are feeling. Not buying the explanation Les. Chalk it up to misguided by someone who was proud of the 13-1 record and obviously of the number 2 nationally.


----------



## F Gump (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey!  We're the first losers!

They are proud of who they are and what they did.  At least the players haven't tried to make themselves out to be something they aren't.  

Unlike a fan or two.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Aug 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Uhhhhh, Bama never did,,,,,,,,,, FACT.
> 
> Bama was proclaimed champs by various polls,,,,,,, FACT.




Various polls that didn't exist at the time they were named champions.  Half of Alabama's championships were post dated.  FACT.


----------



## F Gump (Aug 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> An explanation to the No.2 rings
> 
> LSU's Les Miles goads teams with No. 2 rings
> http://www.shreveporttimes.com/article/20120804/SPORTS0202/120804011/



I don't know why you're so shocked.  You've played second fiddle your life.  I guess that's why you feel the need to overcompensate.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2012)

midnightrider4806 said:


> Various polls that didn't exist at the time they were named champions.  Half of Alabama's championships were post dated.  FACT.



really?...post those FACTS,... enlighten us please.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Aug 6, 2012)

Here you go.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/30594....laims-otherwise


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2012)

midnightrider4806 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/30594....laims-otherwise


no article listed...and quiet possibly the least credible source of facts in all of internet blogging.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 6, 2012)

Its like little league. Everybody gets a trophy!


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Aug 6, 2012)

Here you go.

http://mobile.trackemtigers.com/2008/11/23/668565/the-truth-behind-alabama-s


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Aug 6, 2012)

And another one.

http://www.secfootballforums.com/threads/alabamas-mythical-titles.182/


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 6, 2012)

midnightrider4806 said:


> Various polls that didn't exist at the time they were named champions.  Half of Alabama's championships were post dated.  FACT.



Let me amend my statement, Alabama was declared NC by various polls and organizations (before polls existed),  and that's a fact.  

Every one of Bama's championships are recognized by the NCAA - another fact.

The point, which you are missing, is that some haters say bama self-proclaims championships which is a simple lie.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Aug 6, 2012)

You can't win a title in a poll that didn't exist, and the NCAA doesn't recognize those titles.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2012)

No one will disputes LSU's No. 2 rings ......FACT.

LSU was awarded the national title last year at the end of the regular season in the Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures poll.......FACT.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 6, 2012)

midnightrider4806 said:


> You can't win a title in a poll that didn't exist, and the NCAA doesn't recognize those titles.



It's on the NCAA website, go argue with them and see how far you get.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 6, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> LSU was awarded the national title last year at the end of the regular season in the Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures poll.......FACT.



They probably win it every year in that poll.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> They probably win it every year in that poll.





They definitely have a shot!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 6, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> No one will disputes LSU's No. 2 rings ......FACT.
> 
> LSU was awarded the national title last year at the end of the regular season in the Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures poll.......FACT.



By who? An ex Hurricane fan that jumped ship......


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2012)

fairhope said:


> By who? An ex Hurricane fan that jumped ship......



No, no, no.

By the voters at Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures.

He doesn't have a vote on that poll.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 6, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> By the voters at Boudreaux's Outdoor Adventures.
> 
> He doesn't have a vote on that poll.



And all along I was led to believe his vote was the only one that counted.


----------

